# Changing the parts from BD



## Parker512 (Jul 25, 2011)

I was thinking about buying a cheap bd bike for 399 and then replacing the crappy parts with like 105 or tiagra from the bay which would cost me 200. Could i change the current setup of 24 speed with like a 27 or 30 speed by changing the equipment the frame wouldn't matter right? The bike is all i can afford until December and even though budget will be around $450- $500. As i get the money i start replacing the parts. I currently use a mountain bike on the road and it's just to heavy compared t a roadbike. I would be changing the shifting/brake levers. The front and back derailleurs and the crank set and chain. I would have to pay someone to put it together because i don't know hot to do anything on a bike.


----------



## Parker512 (Jul 25, 2011)

vontress said:


> Can't you just by a bike set up with tiagra from bikes direct in that price range? IMO Everything on that low end bike is going to be low end.


I looked but it seemed it would cost me more and i don't have the cash for that now.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

Can't you just by a bike set up with tiagra from bikes direct in that price range? IMO Everything on that low end bike is going to be low end.


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

Parker512 said:


> I was thinking about buying a cheap bd bike for 399 and then replacing the crappy parts with like 105 or tiagra from the bay which would cost me 200. Could i change the current setup of 24 speed with like a 27 or 30 speed by changing the equipment the frame wouldn't matter right? The bike is all i can afford until December and even though budget will be around $450- $500. As i get the money i start replacing the parts.* I currently use a mountain bike on the road and it's just not convulsive.* I would be changing the shifting/brake levers. The front and back derailleurs and the crank set and chain. I would have to pay someone to put it together because i don't know hot to do anything on a bike.


Man, I hope not!! :idea: Buy what you can afford and ride the chit out of it while saving your money for a better bike.


----------



## Parker512 (Jul 25, 2011)

mopartodd said:


> Man, I hope not!! :idea: Buy what you can afford and ride the chit out of it while saving your money for a better bike.


So you don't suggest upgrading a bike.


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

Parker512 said:


> So you don't suggest upgrading a bike.


Not at the level you are talking about, or without reason.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

:idea:


Parker512 said:


> So you don't suggest upgrading a bike.


2nd. There are so many different bikes in the bd line that it would be much cheaper to get the one with the components you want. Upgrading would make it way more expensive.

Just an fyi...you only want to upgrade parts you wear out. Only newbs want to "upgrade" brand new parts.


----------



## kabex (Nov 21, 2010)

Get the gravity with 24 speed microshift drivetrain. It's like an 8 speed 105, it also has a carbon fork.

Pretty decent for $399.


----------



## Parker512 (Jul 25, 2011)

kabex said:


> Get the gravity with 24 speed microshift drivetrain. It's like an 8 speed 105, it also has a carbon fork.
> 
> Pretty decent for $399.


The best stuff it has on it is a sora rear derailleur. This is the one i would want but is too much.Save up to 60% off new Road Bikes - Gravity Comp30 | Save up to 60% off new road bikes.


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

brianmcg said:


> :idea:
> 
> 2nd. There are so many different bikes in the bd line that it would be much cheaper to get the one with the components you want. Upgrading would make it way more expensive.
> 
> Just an fyi...you only want to upgrade parts you wear out. Only newbs want to "upgrade" brand new parts.


This /\ +1
If you're going to upgrade anything, it should be the contact points. And maybe the crankset.
You don't touch the derailleurs. And when they wear out buy something nicer. I know guys who ride sora day in and out, and they aren't complaining. Buy the nicest bike you can afford. It's cheaper than upgrading. My seat, bars and cranks cost nearly as much as my bike.


----------

